# Foot in the Philippines..



## theclifford (Jan 10, 2019)

New here...!

I'm British, living in Dubai at present. I've been here for 7 years or so.

Over the next few months, i will be spending approximately two weeks a month in the Philippines for work - primarily in Manila.

I'm not one to hole-up in a hotel and watch Netflix for two weeks, and am keen to meet a few people, and find out a bit more about the City and Country while i'm there.

Will be over towards the end of January, and staying in BGC.

Would welcome some recommendations from those on the ground for places to visit / watering holes etc.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

theclifford said:


> ....
> Would welcome some recommendations from those on the ground for places to visit / watering holes etc.
> 
> thanks in advance!


Can you post a little more info on what your interests are?


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

theclifford said:


> New here...!
> 
> I'm British, living in Dubai at present. I've been here for 7 years or so.
> 
> ...


Hi Clifford and Welcome.
Not much help re places to visit and Manila, but wanted to say Hi to a fellow Dubai resident. I was in Dubai for 36 years before retiring here one year ago exactly today.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

All I know about Manila is the Ermita area (near the US Embassy). I love it there. Big aquarium, Rizal park, tons of malls, nice hotels. I would not mind living there - as long as I never had to go to other parts of the city... oh... the traffic!  

From my Navy days I remember Subic ha ha... them days are gone.

I am more familiar with Panay island (Iloilo, Antique, and Boracay)


----------



## theclifford (Jan 10, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> Can you post a little more info on what your interests are?


Manitoba,

I'm an architect, so keen on all things buildings - new and old.
I enjoy travelling, and prefer to see a City or Country for what it is, meeting locals, eating the food etc. 
Prefer to avoid being surrounded by tourists. Usually go for a long wander, and then try and work out where i am, and how to get back!
Work will keep me in BGC / Makati areas, predominantly, but keen to explore further afield at the weekends, if time allows.


----------



## theclifford (Jan 10, 2019)

Tukaram said:


> All I know about Manila is the Ermita area (near the US Embassy). I love it there. Big aquarium, Rizal park, tons of malls, nice hotels. I would not mind living there - as long as I never had to go to other parts of the city... oh... the traffic!
> 
> From my Navy days I remember Subic ha ha... them days are gone.
> 
> I am more familiar with Panay island (Iloilo, Antique, and Boracay)


Thanks, Tukaram!


----------



## theclifford (Jan 10, 2019)

hogrider said:


> Hi Clifford and Welcome.
> Not much help re places to visit and Manila, but wanted to say Hi to a fellow Dubai resident. I was in Dubai for 36 years before retiring here one year ago exactly today.


Thanks, Hogrider.
You did well to survive on a Harley on Dubai's roads for 36 years, if that's the root of your moniker..!
Things are slowing down here..


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

theclifford said:


> Thanks, Hogrider.
> You did well to survive on a Harley on Dubai's roads for 36 years, if that's the root of your moniker..!
> Things are slowing down here..


Spot on Clifford, but in many ways the crazy roads of Dubai were easier than here. Still relishing the challenges here.


----------

